# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Πρότυπα μελανίνης μαύρου - καφέ - αχάτη - ιζαμπέλλας καναρινιού

## xXx

σήμερα το κουβέντιαζα και με τον κριτή μας *Hans Joackim Rein* και μου έδειξε την αντίστοιχη εικόνα σε ένα βιβλίο του...από εδώ μπορεί να δει κανείς πώς θεωρούνται σωστές οι μελανινικές γραμμές-ραβδώσεις στους αχάτες και στις ιζαμπέλλες, να είναι πιο λεπτές, πιο κοντές και με διακοπές μεταξύ τους, σε αντίθεση με τις αντίστοιχες ραβδώσεις στην πλάτη των μαύρων και των καφέ καναρινιών, που είναι πιο παχιές και συνεχόμενες χωρίς διακοπές μεταξύ τους

----------


## thanmar78

Πολύ κατατοπιστικό Βασίλη, παρά τα 5 χρόνια ενασχολησής μου με τη συστηματική εκτροφή κανείς δεν είχε αναφερθεί τόσο ξεκάθαρα τουλάχιστον για αυτές τις βασικές μελανινικές γραμμές.

----------


## orion

κάτι είχα πάρει μυρωδιά αλλά τώρα το ξεκαθάρισα... σε ευχαριστούμε είναι ξεκάθαρο πλέον  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

ευχαριστουμε Βασιλη!!!

*γιατι εχεις βαλει τροφη μονο στο καφε καναρινι? ::

----------

